# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  THE BALD EXPERIMENT! Do girls care?

## Johny41

Hey guys, 
What do you think about this experiment?

----------


## Illusion

This is exactly why we spend so much time, energy and money on combatting hair loss. Nobody likes a bald head, it just does not look good in 99% of the cases. It's literally the only deal breaker with some of these girls! It's surely not the principle of lying, superficial b!tches don't give anything about that.

Things like these have to stop, I really really hope new treatments will come through in the near future.

----------


## Trenblastoise

Yes, girls care. Generally they care a lot.

But, you be able to survive without hair if you were looking godlike before.


Other than that: At the end of the video he states he will interview girls on it. This is a major mistake, asking women if being bald is a big deal, as a bald guy in person will leave you with lots of dishonest answers to not hurt your feelings. It's like it triggers a defense mechanism in women. I have a short friend that have asked women if they care about height, suddenly the majority says "No!" - but when you look on their dates and actions it tells a different story.

If they make the guy feel good they might still be able to drain him of resources, like the one girl that rejected him in the video still wanting the flowers.

----------


## Buster

I really don't think most girls care either way, well at least girls who are into their 20s, but it's not about whether you have hair or not, it's how you look without it.

----------


## FlightTL

> I really don't think most girls care either way, well at least girls who are into their 20s, but it's not about whether you have hair or not, it's how you look without it.


 Especially if you have muscles, and just cut it off, women LOVE that!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Especially if you have muscles, and just cut it off, women LOVE that!


 You're an expert on women now???  When did this happen?  How do you go from not getting laid in over a decade to knowing anything about what women want?  You are so full of it.

----------


## fred970

Women don't care about traits that can be faked, like muscles.  They care about traits like your face, your height and your frame.

They want genuine healthy genes, they don't want to be tricked into thinking you have healthy genes. Women have evolved to be able to tell the difference. 

+1 Notcool. It wouldn't surprise me that the vast majority of people giving opinions and advice about women are in fact virgins.

----------


## baldozer

> Women don't care about traits that can be faked, like muscles.  They care about traits like your face, your height and your frame.
> 
> They want genuine healthy genes, they don't want to be tricked into thinking you have healthy genes. Women have evolved to be able to tell the difference. 
> 
> +1 Notcool. It wouldn't surprise me that the vast majority of people giving opinions and advice about women are in fact virgins.


 And what about traits like Intelligence and Ambition? Actually, intelligence should be the #1 desirable trait for women. One benefit of being bald is that bald men are perceived as more intelligent.

----------


## Trenblastoise

> And what about traits like Intelligence and Ambition? Actually, intelligence should be the #1 desirable trait for women. One benefit of being bald is that bald men are perceived as more intelligent.


 No, looking healthy should be the #1 desirable trait. Doesn't matter if you are high on intelligence if you are deformed you wont pull ladies like a Cristiano Ronaldo

----------


## GoingGoing

> Women don't care about traits that can be faked, like muscles.


 This is really not true at all. I'm not sure why you would think that. It says something about a man when he's willing to put in the work to take care of his body, and it improves your overall standing with them. That's not to say all women love juiceheads, since I know some are turned off by them, but if you're sporting a physique that you've clearly spent time on, I assure you, it does not go unnoticed.

----------


## FlightTL

> This is really not true at all. I'm not sure why you would think that. It says something about a man when he's willing to put in the work to take care of his body, and it improves your overall standing with them. That's not to say all women love juiceheads, since I know some are turned off by them, but if you're sporting a physique that you've clearly spent time on, I assure you, it does not go unnoticed.


 I agree. Women LOVE muscles on men. Love it! Look at Rock and Vin Diesel.

----------


## jamesst11

It's weird, every one is so convinced that women really do care a lot about this.  It's understandable if, with hair you're a 10 and without it, you're a 5 or 6.  Every one of my good looking female friends is dating or married to someone that is balding or already bald.  There just really are SO many more factors involved in what attracts women to me.  I think us men in general tend to be way more focused on looks when it comes to finding a partner.  It's evolutionary that our sex drive influences us more.  Are primitive minds want to procreate and, in doing so, we seek women with the best genes possible.  Women primarily want men that stay fit, have their lives together, are confident, loyal and charming.

----------


## GoingGoing

> It's weird, every one is so convinced that women really do care a lot about this.  It's understandable if, with hair you're a 10 and without it, you're a 5 or 6.  Every one of my good looking female friends is dating or married to someone that is balding or already bald.  There just really are SO many more factors involved in what attracts women to me.  I think us men in general tend to be way more focused on looks when it comes to finding a partner.  It's evolutionary that our sex drive influences us more.  Are primitive minds want to procreate and, in doing so, we seek women with the best genes possible.  Women primarily want men that stay fit, have their lives together, are confident, loyal and charming.


 Right, it's just not that drastic of a decline, i.e. a 10 does not become a 5. Granted, while there are guys that do look better bald, for the most part most, a man will look  better with hair/a solid hairline. There's not denying that...BUT, it's not what many on this forum would leave you to believe. It's not a death sentence. If all else fails, or is not a realistic option for you, just improve other parts of yourself to make up for it, including working on your physique. That's really the most accessible means of compensating for the loss.

----------


## fred970

> There just really are SO many more factors involved in what attracts women to me.


 Wrong. If we're talking about* sexual* attraction: only your face, and then in second position your body, not your muscles, but your frame and height will matter to women.

The rest is just a bonus and will matter in things like social admiration from her or simply romantic attraction. Acknowledge the difference between sexual and romantic attraction.

No amount of money, status, having your life together, intelligence, ambition and being confident is going to make a woman wet. If you believe otherwise, you're deluded. 

Women crave an attractive man just as much as men crave a hot girl. If not more. It's how it goes in nature, the male who appears to have the best genes gets the female.

Why would it be any different for humans? All this confidence and status talk is something that was made up by society to make ugly guys think they would still have a shot.

The truth is, they don't. Not at getting raw sexual attraction from women anyway. Women might settle for them when they have been pumped and dumped by hot NW1's.

But she will not be sexually attracted to an ugly guy and will grow to resent him for not being a tall hot NW1. That's why so many relationships and marriages are unhappy.

Because women are told by society to settle for the less attractive guys by society so that she looks like a good girl. This is a mistake and only breeds hate and misery for both parties.

----------


## Johny41

There was only one girl that refused to continue the date. The rest 3 girls were ok with his bald head. I think that not only a good appearance plays a great role, but also your attitude to the situation and your self confidence. No girls that want to date a shy man and a man with low self esteem. They like self confident guys and guys with sense of humor. So, what I want to say is that we should work on both appearance and positive thinking.

----------


## RanDave

> So, what I want to say is that we should work on both appearance and positive thinking.


 I agree with you Johny! Girls like physically and mentally strong guys with whom they feel safe and sound.

----------


## FlightTL

> There was only one girl that refused to continue the date. The rest 3 girls were ok with his bald head. I think that not only a good appearance plays a great role, but also your attitude to the situation and your self confidence. No girls that want to date a shy man and a man with low self esteem. They like self confident guys and guys with sense of humor. So, what I want to say is that we should work on both appearance and positive thinking.


 You are right. Sense of humor is great!

----------


## fred970

^ All of this is virgin wishful thinking. Experiments have shown that girls decide if they want to sleep with you seconds after meeting you.

It's all based on your looks. They evaluate you in an instant and if they're not attracted to you sexually instantly, then no amount of sense of humor or confidence is going to change the outcome.

You can't act on women's primal sexual attraction, it occurs in a part of her brain not accessible to conscious thought. If she's not attracted, she's not attracted, it's biological.

The sooner you accept that truth, the more peace of mind you will have in your daily life. 

Some women will be attracted to you no matter how disadvantaged you think you are. You just have to find them. 

But don't lose any of your time on those who are not attracted. Nothing you say or do is going to change their mind.

----------


## hdude46

> It's weird, every one is so convinced that women really do care a lot about this.  It's understandable if, with hair you're a 10 and without it, you're a 5 or 6.  Every one of my good looking female friends is dating or married to someone that is balding or already bald.  There just really are SO many more factors involved in what attracts women to me.  I think us men in general tend to be way more focused on looks when it comes to finding a partner.  It's evolutionary that our sex drive influences us more.  Are primitive minds want to procreate and, in doing so, we seek women with the best genes possible.  Women primarily want men that stay fit, have their lives together, are confident, loyal and charming.


 Agree with this. In my personal experiences I've been quite amazed at how many really attractive girls I've known in high school and college settle down or get married to guys with hair loss. The older you get the less of a stigma it becomes to women. Obviously not all girls are going to be this way but I've been surprised at how many don't seem bothered by it. Yes, most people look better with hair but I think you hit it right on the head when you said there are so many other factors at play. And that's not to make anyone feel better it's just a fact. Sadly it's people like Fred who spew garbage on this forum and ruin it for other the members.

----------


## fred970

> Agree with this. In my personal experiences I've been quite amazed at how many really attractive girls I've known in high school and college settle down or get married to guys with hair loss. The older you get the less of a stigma it becomes to women. Obviously not all girls are going to be this way but I've been surprised at how many don't seem bothered by it. Yes, most people look better with hair but I think you hit it right on the head when you said there are so many other factors at play. And that's not to make anyone feel better it's just a fact. Sadly it's people like Fred who spew garbage on this forum and ruin it for other the members.


 Of course they will settle for an unattractive (bald) guy once they're tired of having been pumped and dumped by tall hot NW1's during their 20's.

Hooray! All bald men should be happy about old hags who have had dozens of dicks inside them giving finally giving them a chance.

Right.

----------


## hdude46

> Of course they will settle for an unattractive (bald) guy once they're tired of having been pumped and dumped by tall hot NW1's during their 20's.
> 
> Hooray! All bald men should be happy about old hags who have had dozens of dicks inside them giving finally giving them a chance.
> 
> Right.


 Pumped and dumped? Good god. You're a clown. Sorry you've had so much trouble getting laid, although it's not hard to see why.

----------


## Vunoo

I don't know if girls care or not on your 30's+, but at least as a teen, I can totally say that they do care... and having weak hair/bald spot(s) is enough of a turn off for them to somehow avoid you (been there, sadly)

----------


## fred970

> Pumped and dumped? Good god. You're a clown. Sorry you've had so much trouble getting laid, although it's not hard to see why.


 I have no trouble getting laid. Got a long-term girlfriend and girls flirting with me on a regular basis. Try again.

----------


## hdude46

> I have no trouble getting laid. Got a long-term girlfriend and girls flirting with me on a regular basis. Try again.


 Yeah, don't believe you. If that were true you wouldn't be here bitching and moaning and posting the utter nonsense that you do. Have a good one pal.

----------


## fred970

> Yeah, don't believe you. If that were true you wouldn't be here bitching and moaning and posting the utter nonsense that you do. Have a good one pal.


 Where am I bitching and moaning again? I'm just stating facts, facts you don't want to face because you're afraid. Have fun burying your head in the sand.

----------


## GNX

you know any guys who think a bald chic looks more attractive then one with hair? I sure don't. its no different for chics. men just look better with hair period. in fact, id say its a total deal breaker for 50-70% of women out there.

I think if ur black or hispanic its less of a deal breaker tho. but for white dudes its much higher imo.

anyone who thinks otherwise is simply bullshiiting themselves..... which is exactly why were all on this forum and any other forum cause we want our hair back. it aint rocket science. 

although, I am pretty much bald I really don't have a hard time meeting women and gettn laid but I am 100% positive that if I had hair a LOT more attractive women wud be interested in me. especially the younger women.

----------


## GNX

> And what about traits like Intelligence and Ambition? Actually, intelligence should be the #1 desirable trait for women. One benefit of being bald is that bald men are perceived as more intelligent.


  looks will take precedence over ANYTHING period. I mean as long as ur not a total loser of course.

----------


## Illusion

Lol, fred is always getting bashed by someone. Unfortunately, he's right. And it really does seem like people are afraid of the truth. 

Some of you guys need to swallow the red pill.

----------


## FlightTL

> Lol, fred is always getting bashed by someone. Unfortunately, he's right. And it really does seem like people are afraid of the truth. 
> 
> Some of you guys need to swallow the red pill.


 
Look at Kelly Slater and Michael Jordan. They have HOT wives!

----------


## fred970

> Look at Kelly Slater and Michael Jordan. They have HOT wives!


 They're also filthy rich and famous. But those attributes didn't have an impact on them getting hot wives right?

----------


## Trenblastoise

> Look at Kelly Slater and Michael Jordan. They have HOT wives!


 This argument is so incredibly poor...
It reminds me of the people who tells short guys that it doesn't matter if you are short, just look at Tom Cruise or Robert Downey Jr. It's all in your head! It's all about personality, 100%, just be nicer!

They fail to realize not everyone can be world famous multi millionaires. Many women will look past baldness, but it is a factor to most.

----------


## dus

> This argument is so incredibly poor...
> It reminds me of the people who tells short guys that it doesn't matter if you are short, just look at Tom Cruise or Robert Downey Jr. It's all in your head! It's all about personality, 100%, just be nicer!
> 
> They fail to realize not everyone can be world famous multi millionaires. Many women will look past baldness, but it is a factor to most.


 First off, FLightTL is a troll. Second, it's like comparing an ugly person with hair to George Clooney and stating: George Clooney has hair,you shouldn't have a problem.

----------


## GNX

> Look at Kelly Slater and Michael Jordan. They have HOT wives!


 that made me LOL!!! I'm sure money and fame has absolutely nothing to do with that either.... smh

----------


## baldozer

> This argument is so incredibly poor...
> It reminds me of the people who tells short guys that it doesn't matter if you are short, just look at Tom Cruise or Robert Downey Jr. It's all in your head! It's all about personality, 100%, just be nicer!
> 
> They fail to realize not everyone can be world famous multi millionaires. Many women will look past baldness, but it is a factor to most.


 Robert Downey Jr. is not short. He is 5'9''. That is world's average height.

----------


## Trenblastoise

> Robert Downey Jr. is not short. He is 5'9''. That is world's average height.


 I know^^ People are clueless.

----------


## ashleysummer

interesting experiment

----------


## FlightTL

> Robert Downey Jr. is not short. He is 5'9''. That is world's average height.


 Baldozer, I really respect your ability to move on with life even though you've lost your hair like me.

----------


## fred970

> Baldozer, I really respect your ability to move on with life even though you've lost your hair like me.


 The guy is probably a shaved NW2.5 who thinks he gets what it's like to suffer from baldness.

----------


## jamesst11

These threads go on way too long to try to address really obvious problems.  We live in a pretty shallow society that places a lot of emphasis on looks, that's a fact.  If you look GOOD bald, then you will attract women.  If you look like SHIT bald, then you will not.  That's the obvious final conclusion everyone should come to.  It doesn't matter if you're bald, only if you look good.

----------


## FlightTL

> These threads go on way too long to try to address really obvious problems.  We live in a pretty shallow society that places a lot of emphasis on looks, that's a fact.  If you look GOOD bald, then you will attract women.  If you look like SHIT bald, then you will not.  That's the obvious final conclusion everyone should come to.  It doesn't matter if you're bald, only if you look good.


 Some societies place education higher

----------


## kadze

I live in Moscow, Russia. Quite a huge city with a massive influx of people from other parts of former USSR. And I've noticed that girls, who already settled in here, tend to like thin and boyishly looking guys with meticulously thought-through hairstyles. While girls from poorer background seem to value physique and well-being of a partner more and basically don't give a damn about his hair. 

So I guess, there is a kind of switch inside their brains depending on how well-off a particular girl is.

So, guys, thanks for you sanctions, I am going to stand more chances in the future  :Big Grin:

----------


## kadze

Touching on the subject, we should not forget that baldness has been known for millennia. And evolutionaly speaking, the fact, that this mutation has survived over so many years, tells us that it has some value for women. 

to put it simply, it is an indicator of maturity of a man. Maturity basically means power, money, intelligence, physical development and so on. That is why a well-off and well-build bald guy won't put off a girl. With time guys tend to amass money, social status and intelligence, so the older you are the less acute the problem of baldness typically is. And that is exactly why alopecia is such a huge deal for a young boy who's just turned 20, he simply can't live up to what his bald head implies in terms of evolution and biology.

So, I think the best way to pull it off is to become more mature in all senses of this word: financially, mentally, physically and stop being a kid playing xbox and bitching about his unfair fate in general. 

That's how I see it.

----------


## fred970

> Touching on the subject, we should not forget that baldness has been known for millennia. And evolutionaly speaking, the fact, that this mutation has survived over so many years, tells us that it has some value for women. 
> 
> to put it simply, it is an indicator of maturity of a man. Maturity basically means power, money, intelligence, physical development and so on. That is why a well-off and well-build bald guy won't put off a girl. With time guys tend to amass money, social status and intelligence, so the older you are the less acute the problem of baldness typically is. And that is exactly why alopecia is such a huge deal for a young boy who's just turned 20, he simply can't live up to what his bald head implies in terms of evolution and biology.
> 
> So, I think the best way to pull it off is to become more mature in all senses of this word: financially, mentally, physically and stop being a kid playing xbox and bitching about his unfair fate in general. 
> 
> That's how I see it.


 Men before got married and had kids at 18, way before their male pattern baldness kicked in. Theory debunked. Women hate and have always hated bald men.

----------


## kadze

We are not talking about medival times here. This issue should be looked at from evolutional perspective. 20-30-40k years ago and even earlier. In times when there was no marriage as a social custom at all. 

So here you're mistaken.

As for the past millenium, you are also far from being correct. It was girls' destiny to be taken as a wife at 15, men ( especially in higher social classes) could wait till 40s to get married.

----------


## fred970

> We are not talking about medival times here. This issue should be looked at from evolutional perspective. 20-30-40k years ago and even earlier. In times when there was no marriage as a social custom at all. 
> 
> So here you're mistaken.
> 
> As for the past millenium, you are also far from being correct. It was girls' destiny to be taken as a wife at 15, men ( especially in higher social classes) could wait till 40s to get married.


 And in the vast majority of cases, they had no choice and were forced to marry the ugly bald guy. Against, argument easily dismissed.

Women have always despised baldness. Accept this simple truth and move on.

----------


## Artista

*That was a good video that Saleh Erakat made!*
I commend him for creating that video... 
Obviously, he IS being realistic and accepts what hairloss/balding is.
*It would be great to have a conversation with Saleh Erakat!*


*Guys* should *NOT BE bothered* by women who would would not accept them _only due to hairloss_!!
In my young past,* I did not demean or turn down a decent woman*  because they had some type of physical issue or were not 100% pretty..
I dated women back then because *they were DECENT, NICE  women*, not because they were 100%beautiful or the sexiest ones  around.

----------


## FlightTL

> *That was a good video that Saleh Erakat made!*
> I commend him for creating that video... 
> Obviously, he IS being realistic and accepts what hairloss/balding is.
> *It would be great to have a conversation with Saleh Erakat!*
> 
> 
> *Guys* should *NOT BE bothered* by women who would would not accept them _only due to hairloss_!!
> In my young past,* I did not demean or turn down a decent woman*  because they had some type of physical issue or were not 100% pretty..
> I dated women back then because *they were DECENT, NICE  women*, not because they were 100%beautiful or the sexiest ones  around.


 You are right Artista+ beauty is in the eye of the beholder so we are all attracted to different women.

----------


## FlightTL

> *That was a good video that Saleh Erakat made!*
> I commend him for creating that video... 
> Obviously, he IS being realistic and accepts what hairloss/balding is.
> *It would be great to have a conversation with Saleh Erakat!*
> 
> 
> *Guys* should *NOT BE bothered* by women who would would not accept them _only due to hairloss_!!
> In my young past,* I did not demean or turn down a decent woman*  because they had some type of physical issue or were not 100% pretty..
> I dated women back then because *they were DECENT, NICE  women*, not because they were 100%beautiful or the sexiest ones  around.


 You are right Artista+ beauty is in the eye of the beholder so we are all attracted to different women.

----------


## StayThick

I usually don't like to comment on threads like this because I think the answer is quite frankly common sense, but watching that video was painful. However, it's reality.

Anybody who thinks being bald or balding doesn't impact women and their perception of you physically or in general is downright delusional and naive. Of course there is somebody out there for everyone. Midgets, short, fat, tall...people from all ends of the spectrum can find someone to be with I truly believe that, but if you think for a second a girl doesn't care if you're bald or not, especially when meeting for the very first time, you're out of your mind.

I had a friend have this exact situation in the video happen but in real life. Met a girl via match, he showed basic photos on his profile (had a decent hairline, but severe crown and scalp thinning) and then eventually arranged a first date with a girl he really was excited about. He drove 3 hours to meet her on their arranged "date" and when he first went to introduce herself he told me verbatim "her eyes went straight to my head and her reaction was downright disgust." Long story short, she stuck around for a few minutes to not come across like a complete ass and then went to the bathroom and she never showed up again. Probably left through a window or back door. I mean really? Granted, not all girls would do this or as cold hearted, but internally they couldn't leave quick enough.

He's married now (again somebody out there for everyone) but he says that has scarred him to this day. He said she was a complete smoke show and from then on knew his hairloss was going to limit his dating pool and lower his standards.

It's just a fact and not a damn person on here can tell me otherwise. I've seen too many situations in real life where somebody being bald versus having hair has limited the girls they truly want. It sucks but it's reality. That's why we are on this site refusing to give up.

I know I will never give in to my bad hair genes.

----------


## baldozer

> And in the vast majority of cases, they had no choice and were forced to marry the ugly bald guy. Against, argument easily dismissed.
> 
> Women have always despised baldness. Accept this simple truth and move on.


 It depends on how much baldness affects your looks. I'm a NW7 but still quite handsome, or so does my wife think. And I don't even shave my head. I have short hair on sides and a short beard. Looks great IMO.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I'm a NW7 but still quite handsome, or so does my wife think. And I don't even shave my head. I have short hair on sides and a short beard. Looks great IMO.


 My mom thinks I'm handsome, and that's all that matters.

----------


## baldozer

> My mom thinks I'm handsome, and that's all that matters.


 Well, if you look in the mirror and feel satisfied, it means you look good.

----------


## FlightTL

> It depends on how much baldness affects your looks. I'm a NW7 but still quite handsome, or so does my wife think. And I don't even shave my head. I have short hair on sides and a short beard. Looks great IMO.


 Yes, and look at Kelly Slater....He is voted the most handsome man in sports....Baldozer is correct, and I'm glad he pulls off the look well.

----------


## sagat

The cold hard truth. Yes they do care. Particularly in your 20's and early 30's. Here I am standing in at social event and looking 10+ years older than everyone else. Every week I get a comment about my lack of hair which is a huge slap in the face. What am I suppose to do? Give them shit back or joke about it? I can't do anything about it unlike weight and acne. My MPB was aggressive pretty much gone at 22.

Without hair every other facial structure has to be near perfect. It can be pulled off only if you have a masculine face (jaw line, forward eye bridge, thick eyebrows). HGH and testosterone will masculize the face. These doctors won't prescribe HGH and or testosterone too at least improve ourselves but prescribe fin.

rant over

----------


## baldozer

> The cold hard truth. Yes they do care. Particularly in your 20's and early 30's. Here I am standing in at social event and looking 10+ years older than everyone else. Every week I get a comment about my lack of hair which is a huge slap in the face. What am I suppose to do? Give them shit back or joke about it? I can't do anything about it unlike weight and acne. My MPB was aggressive pretty much gone at 22.
> 
> Without hair every other facial structure has to be near perfect. It can be pulled off only if you have a masculine face (jaw line, forward eye bridge, thick eyebrows). HGH and testosterone will masculize the face. These doctors won't prescribe HGH and or testosterone too at least improve ourselves but prescribe fin.
> 
> rant over


 I do have forward eye bridge and thick eyebrows, so that helps I think. However, I don't have a strong jaw or chin. In that case, just grow a beard.

----------


## FlightTL

> I do have forward eye bridge and thick eyebrows, so that helps I think. However, I don't have a strong jaw or chin. In that case, just grow a beard.


 The Rock head shape is perfect

----------


## RanDave

> Well, if you look in the mirror and feel satisfied, it means you look good.


 Well said, Baldozer.
As I always say, self perception is the main key here.

----------


## RanDave

Guys with Rock's shape of head are lucky. Though not all of us have this shape, there are other different stylistic tricks that can help achieve a good look.

----------


## fred970

> Well said, Baldozer.
> As I always say, self perception is the main key here.


 Nonsense. How others perceive you is key.

----------


## Jedgreen

I think the main question is: are you a lovable person?
I mean, for real. Are you lovable?

----------


## fred970

> I think the main question is: are you a lovable person?
> I mean, for real. Are you lovable?


 People think only good looking persons deserve any love.

And a bald 24 year old NW6 average-looking guy doesn't fall in that category.

Everything he does will be interpreted negatively. 

If he tries to be lovable and to make himself loved, people will see him as a needy try-hard.

----------


## Jedgreen

> People think only good looking persons deserve any love.


 That's where it's obvious you don't know what love is.

----------


## ashleysummer

To tell the truth, I consider bald men to be very hot :Smile: 
Look at this balding man! He is super attractive!
 :Cool:

----------


## Vox

> To tell the truth, I consider bald men to be very hot
> Look at this balding man! He is super attractive!


 Well, he still has plenty of hair on the top of his head. Try to imagine him as a NW7 guy. It makes a huge difference.

----------


## Hairmore

I would imagine him even being more handsome with less hair. Seems like he has a good shape for a bald head.

----------


## boatbuff

depends on the face if your face is round and fat no you will look bad bald but if your fit and slim you can look good but most women like hair to show off to there friends your good jeans shallow as it may be

----------

